# Teorias de por que hay tan pocas mujeres en el Foro



## juanma (Sep 17, 2008)

Escucho teorias o ideas de por que no hay mujeres o si las hay son poquisimas.

Nada de machismos ni sexismos, por ejemplo:"porque estan lavando platos" o esas cosas.

Si cualquier otro tipo de ideas.

Se me ocurre que pueden estar en otro foro (Foros de Zapatos/Shopping/Moda/etc   )

Saludos!


----------



## Elvic (Sep 17, 2008)

si que hay pocas mujeres

vean como  fue en esta encuesta

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/encuesta-genero-12707/

Sera que no hay temas que les interesen de la electrónica o lo toman como algo común y simplemente hacen uso de la electrónica sin complicarse la vida.


----------



## asherar (Sep 17, 2008)

La educación condiciona a las niñas hacia tareas intuitivas, de tipo organizativo, 
y centradas en cuestiones emocionales. 
La electrónica, por su parte requiere racionalidad y trata con temas mayormente 
abstractos. Eso tal vez tenga mucho, o todo que ver.

Digamos que "ellas" se dejan llevar más por las hormonas que por el razonamiento. 
Nosotros al revés ... hasta que se nos cruza una en el camino ...
Y ahí, zás! 
Chau electrónica, chau razonamiento, chau abstracción ... 
Surge la idea fifa, ... digo fija !


----------



## snowboard (Sep 17, 2008)

Bueno, la electrónica es como para minas ¿no?, poniendo esas cositas chiquititas de muchos colores (las lentejitas y las otras)  y tratando de poner en el hoyito esos alambritos que se doblan todos. MMMMM


----------



## asherar (Sep 17, 2008)

Es cierto! Cuando yo cursé electrónica en la facu, una compañera estaba fascinada con los capacitores esos de todos colores, que parecen un raviolito con los cables en 2 de las 
esquinas. 
Se quería hacer unos aros!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2008)

hola , yo puse una respuesta pero el moderador me la borro.......quizas noto cierta "efusividad" en mi respuesta.

no se volvera a repetir sr. moderador.

lo que si, si me permite hare es extender la pregunta original, sin hacer comentarios:

por que no hay muchas mujeres en el foro de  Electronica
por que no hay muchas mujeres en el foro de electrica
por que no hay muchas mujeres en el foro de   mecanica
por que no hay muchas mujeres en el foro de fisica
por que no hay muchas mujeres en el foro de  astronomia
por que no hay muchas mujeres en el foro de carpinteria
por que no hay muchas mujeres en el foro de   contaduria
por que no hay muchas mujeres en el foro de robotica
por que no hay muchas mujeres en el foro de   computacion
por que no hay muchas mujeres en el foro de pintureria
por que no hay muchas mujeres en el foro de  gigantografia
por que no hay muchas mujeres en el foro de microscopia
.?
.
etc


----------



## El nombre (Sep 18, 2008)

La Electrónica, de por si, es una gran mujer (al igual que la electricidad).

 No la toques bien y veara que ostia te da.

Casi todos los oficios son nombres fememinos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 19, 2008)

Para mi está el tema de la sociedad condiciona ya sea por medio de propagandas , televisión , internet y otros medios que la mujer tiene roles que nada tienen que ver con su razonamiento ajaajjaj , pero eso no quita que haya mujeres con una gran capacidad intelectual 

pd: "La Electrónica, de por si, es una gran mujer (al igual que la electricidad).

No la toques bien y veara que ostia te da" muy bueno jajajaj


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Sep 19, 2008)

bueno de verdad es que a las mujeres no les gusta mucho la electronica porque ellas creen que si resiven una pequena descarga electrica les puede despeinar el cabello... ademas en estos campos no hay pinturas de labio, polvos, etc... y por ultimo ustedes se imaginan a una mujer confundiendo un cautin con una pintura de labio..


----------



## MasCalambres (Sep 19, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> La Electrónica, de por si, es una gran mujer (al igual que la electricidad).
> 
> No la toques bien y veara que ostia te da.
> 
> Casi todos los oficios son nombres fememinos


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2008)

Más aún: 

Te imaginás una compañera de trabajo haciéndote una escena porque no dejás el estaño bien enrollado? 

O renegándote hasta el cansancio porque usás el soldador y no le limpiás la punta?

O "pasándote boleta" durante toda la semana porque no le avisaste que se habían acabado los zócalos dip-16 y tuvo que armar uno con dos dip-8 ! 

Te las imaginás poniendo una servilletita de papel "tissu" debajo del alicate para no rayar la mesa? y luego otra debajo del téster (esa por que sí nomás) ? 

O haciéndote que las lleves en el auto a recorrer todas las casas de electrónica de la ciudad en busca de un osciloscopio que le haga juego con los zapatos ? 

O agarrándose de los pelos con otra colega en la biblioteca para ver quién se queda con el último ejemplar de un libro de Angulo. 

Ni que hablar cuando se pongan a arreglar la sintonía de un TV aprovechando la señal durante los almuerzos de Mirtha Legrand, o durante la novela de la tarde ! (en lugar de la XXX que ponemos nosotros ... )

O pasándose entre ellas un archivo "hex" por teléfono!, no porque no sepan mandar un e-mail, sino para no perder la costumbre de hablar ?

... Es un chiste chicas !


----------



## DANDY (Sep 19, 2008)

mmm..... aqui en Perú algunas estudian ........ pero alfinal pokisimas ejercen la electrónica.....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2008)

dandy....es como puse en mi primer post y confirmado con muchisimos ejemplos:

van a la facu a buscar un marido ingeniero !
no van para luego trabajar.


----------



## snowboard (Sep 20, 2008)

Alejandro, aún no paro de reir con tu último comentario


----------



## juanma (Sep 20, 2008)

Muy buenas teorias gente    

Note que las mujeres estan siempre donde compiten entre ellas, moda, gimnasio, quien gasta mas, ropa, ropa, ropa, zapatos, fotolog/blog (a ver quien tiene mas firmas o quien muestra mas en la foto) y este foro es todo lo contrario a eso.

Aca es dar una mano, opinion, experiencias sobre tal o cual circuito.
Creo que es una de las razones por las que no vemos mujeres en este tipo de foros.


----------



## mati89 (Sep 20, 2008)

yo creo que para los qu nos gusta la electronica a nuestas novias le metemos los cuernos con estos hobies.

ay personas como yo que les facinan tanto la electronica como las mujeres

pero es asi la electronica es un hobie o oficio de hombres
asi como tejer es de mujeres
la electronica es de hombres

puedo confesarles que un dia deje plantada a mi novia por estar en el taller de electronica de un primo jajaja yo creo que la electronica se combierte en un vicio para algunas personas un vicio genial y sano


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 20, 2008)

bue pero digame a quein no le justaria tener una BUENA!  compañera de trabajo jeje!

que talvez no sabe anda de electronica! pero que tenga un lomo !

(hay que pensar en eso)


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2008)

yo trabajo mucho en electricidad, un dia un cliente que me veia trabajar sin cortar la luz, reconectando cables y a amedida que juntaba los cables con las manos desnudas se prendian las luces me dice:
no te da corriente ? no es peligroso ?
a lo cual le respondo :
la electricidaad desde que me la presentaron en el colegio hace un monton de años jamas me traiciono, nunca cambio en nada , si alguna vez me lastimo fue por una estupidez que YO hice , por que ella se comporta siempre igual, con reglas muy claras.
lo que si me da miedo es la gente .

eso le respondi.

y no, la electricidad no es como la gente , y mucho menos como las mujeres .

a trik 21 : si, son lo mas hermoso que hay las mujeres, son tan hermosas que los hombres caen y siguen cayendo, son una obra de arte de hardware pero con un softwar algo extraño.

a mati89: son 2 cosas distintas, como dije la electronica tiene LOGICA y es lindo aprender , descubrir y apasionarse en crear y aprender........lo otro es .....distinto......podria decisrse que es como una mariposa atraida por la luz.........de un fogon.

pero ojo, no es lo mio una critica a las mujeres (solo) , hay cosas que me parece que son problemas de soft del ser humano.

saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 21, 2008)

jajajaj a las mujeres les viene instalado windows en el cerebro.......con virus muy histerico ajjajaj


----------



## diego_z (Sep 21, 2008)

jeje aqui hay una 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/138579/


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 22, 2008)

bue, jeje lo que humildemente me enseño la vida, es que las mujeres estan "TODAS LOCAS".
  Y a las que les gusta la electronica, son mas histericas todabia(lo acaba de comprobar hace un mes teneiendo varias charlas con feminas del gremio.)

  Entonces mi repuesta es: No hay mujeres en el foro porque son unas histericas.

PD: capas que en el acelerador ese, encuentren alguna pista de la  materia, con la que estan reyenas las viejas cuando se convierten en suegras (estoy hablando de la materia oscura) jua jua


----------



## asherar (Sep 22, 2008)

Puede ser, pero encima de eso, si cada vez que aparece una mujer en el foro, 
se van a poner todos "melosos", ... (como uno que yo se  )
o se van a empezar a pavonear, peleándose para mostrar quién sabe más, ... 

... las van a espantar !  

Y, diego_z, me parece que ese es el enlace a *mi* mensaje. Yo todavía no decidí a hacerme ninguna operación de cambio de bando. Je, Je!


			
				diego_z dijo:
			
		

> jeje aqui hay una
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/138579/


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 22, 2008)

jua jua, que memoria Sherar. Esa ni siquiera contesto.


----------



## diego_z (Sep 22, 2008)

jajajajajaj estaba en la pagina del mensaje y copie el link sin mirar donde estaba parado jejejej, es el primer mensaje al cual me referia

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/138579/


----------



## asherar (Sep 22, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> jua jua, que memoria Sherar ...


Eso es porque yo no abuso del fernét.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 22, 2008)

en verdad yo no menospreciaria a las mujeres, y menos en lo que es capacidad.
hay aqui una soberbia machista (en la cual peque muchisimo tiempo) que nos hace juzgar asi , pero les dire que en verdad hay una conducta animal basica que si la miramos en detenimiento , no es para juzgarlas a la ligera y si para aprender a TENER CUIDADO.
y les pregunto:

quien es mas inteligente:
1 -- la persona que en seguida se pelea en cualquier lado y suele no conseguir nada o quien entra haciendose la tontita y siempre consigue todo  ?

2 -- supongamos que tenemos un pajarillo A que hace su nido con mucho esfuerzo y se caga en diarrea para poner los huevos  y cuiudarlos luego.
pero en un momento de distraccion aparece un pajarillo B que tira esos huevos al suelo y pone los suyos en un momento y se va volando , dejando al tonto pajarillo A empoyando los huevos que no son suyos ?

3 --- quien va a la facu , se estudia todo y luego a trabajar .
quien va a la facu, elije presa y vive tranquila ?

4 -- quien se hace la victima y consigue lo que quiere aunque no lo merezca o quien se hace el rudo y suele no conseguir nada y choca con todos ?

como ven si es una cuestion de generos, de politica , de especies.......a mis ojos tambien son unas histericas, pero cuidado, no se confundan, de tontas ni un pelo tienen, como estamos parados en la sociedad, miren este video, no se que dice el señor al principio por que no tengo audio , pero miren el video de ese reality que es de la india :

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

si a mi me lo hacen me lo tengo que aguantar..........si yo lo hago...ME MATAN !

en verdad les digo que quiero tener yo los derechos de la mujer y tambien las obligaciones de ellas, viviria mas feliz.

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 22, 2008)

por que no hay mujeres en el foro ?

por el mismo motivo que no esta la dueña del castillo en la cocina o en el taller.


----------



## juanma (Sep 22, 2008)

Cito de Chico3001, el gran poeta del foro:

Transmito mi amor al aire. Ajusto mejor mi antena 
para que usted lo capte y la recepción sea buena. 
Y si nos conectamos en una misma frecuencia 
Quedamos sintonizados; Así lo afirma la ciencia. 

Tengo en microfaradios mucha capacidad de amar 
Y con amor bien regulado, vamos a funcionar. 
No se extrañe mi reina, esta es mi forma de hablar. 
Es la única técnica que tengo para enamorar. 

En forma corriente y directa humildemente le pido 
No eche a tierra mis propuestas porque me flechó cupido. 
Ya no oponga resistencia y deme una señal de entrada, 
La respuesta positiva será bien detectada. 

A mi mundo en blanco y negro usted ya le dio color, 
Será que estoy recibiendo buena señal de amor. 
Tal vez ha de ser su aroma o su campo de atracción 
Quizás el cristal de croma y la buena recepción. 

Ajustaré la imagen, ajustaré el color y mezclaré sonidos, afinaré mi voz. 
Modularé frecuencias para hacerle una canción 
Y con beso pico a pico cerraré la transmisión. 

Atentamente: 

Su Reprogramado Reparador

Es genial!


----------



## juanma (Sep 23, 2008)

Tal cual, el acento esta en vias de extincion gracias a Internet.
Jamas me faltan escribiendo a mano, pero por PC... se lo dejo al Word.


----------



## asherar (Sep 24, 2008)

Se me dio por pensar que en la música pasa algo parecido, con ciertos matices. 

Alguien recuerda algún conjunto que tuviera una mujer de líder, o de guitarrista principal ? y tres o cuatro tipos que le hicieran el acompañamiento ? Difícil, eh ?

Ja! Ahora me viene a la mente el trío los panchos. 

Pero seguro que no hay dificultad de pensar en tres señoritas haciendo el coro de un cantante varón. 
Deben ser los roles, ... ahí debe estar la clave. 

No es que no haya mujeres en el foro, ... están, pero participando de una manera muy especial. Pocas pero hay.

Tal vez, lo que no haya en la electrónica sean roles en los que "ellas" se sientan lo suficientemente cómodas.


----------



## santiago (Sep 24, 2008)

cambiando la direccion un poquito, tengo una duda existencial, 
hay 3 mujeres hablando, cada una de un tema distinto a la vez y ¡¡¡como hacen para entenderse! es un quilombo, se reponde, hablan, contestan a la vez , no se si eso sera un defecto o una virtud, pero que no es facil no es facil, capas por ahi viene la mano, si llego a escuchar 3 mujeres hablando de electronica a la vez me voy a la mierda    

las pocas mujeres que hay en la electronica, cada vez que te equivocas resaltan ese error y lo hacen publico
¡miren a ese tecnico como se va a equivocar y va a anotar mal ese integrado! ¡¡gracias a mi esto va andar!, y cuando se equivocan no saben que decir y dan 3 explicaciones incoherentes a la vez 
en fin no se.......

saludos


----------



## truchapp (Sep 24, 2008)

Hola muchachos, valla bienvenida al foro, habemos muchas mujeres en el mundo, muy pocas estudiamos electronica y a muchas no les interesa este negocio, bueno "sorpresa" soy minoria, 

Pero seguro que no hay dificultad de pensar en tres señoritas haciendo el coro de un cantante varón. 
Deben ser los roles, ... ahí debe estar la clave. 

cierto, esos roles.....
es duro pero estamos luchando...

bueno ya me encontraran por aqui, y si he consultado varias veces es foro pero sin inscribirme, y como me encuentro en el "mundo de los hombres" ojala me traten bien porque soy nueva aqui, y ayudenme por favor como a uyna hermanita.


----------



## asherar (Sep 24, 2008)

Entonces, ... bienvenida hermanita ... y como reconocimiento a las condiciones extraordinarias que demuestra 
haber decidido entrar en este mundo super-poblado por hombres, te regalo este avatar:


----------



## poppez (Sep 25, 2008)

Tengan cuidado no encuentren sus mujeres el hilo de este foro en el historia de su PC o van a tener problemas jejej

El problema con la electronica y las mujeres no es que no tengan capacidad, es que no les gusta. Les interesa menos que el motor de un coche.

Yo en la escuela de ingenieros conocí a unas 15-20 estudiantes de electronica. 
Un dia por curiosidad, pregunté a muchas de ellas si en alguna ocasión habían intentado montar algun circuito casero, o habian desarmado un aparato averíado para sacarle las piezas e intentar cmprender su funcionamiento.

La respuesta en todos los casos fue NO. No habían tocado condensadores o integrados mas allá de los montajes obligatorios de las clases prácticas.

Esto no me sorprendió, me lo esperaba. 
Lo que entristeció mas fue que esta misma pregunta a decenas de compañeros obtuvo igual respuesta.

En las facultades hay muy poca vocación por la electrónica, tanto en hombres como en mujeres.

Seguramente haya mas vocacion y mas ilusión en la formación profesional


----------



## asherar (Sep 25, 2008)

poppez dijo:
			
		

> ...
> El problema con la electronica y las mujeres no es que no tengan *capacidad*, ...



Cierto. No es que no tengan *capacidad*. Si no se las puede convencer de nada es porque oponen demasiada *resistencia*. Lo único que queda es seguirles la *corriente*, hacer poco caso a sus *ciclos* de *histéresis*, y darles *masa* con la *frecuencia* correcta. 

Quién dijo que a las mujeres no les gusta la electrónica ?


----------



## Bedama (Oct 13, 2008)

Hola...
bueno, hay conmigo pocas mujeres en el foro, las mujeres no nos arriesgamos a nada sin estar completamente seguras de que nuestras habilidades son realmente excelentes, en este caso, para la electrónica. por esta razón somos pocas pero muy sobresalientes en nuestra carrera. Existen infinidad de teorías de porque las mujeres no estudian carreras como la electrónica, casi todas encaminadas hacia que la mujer posee más capacidad para la expresión literaria y la comprensión y que los hombres más capacidad para las matemáticas. en mi caso y otros más casos las mujeres poseemos tanto buena expresión literaria y compresión como habilidad con las matemáticas. Creo que estas teorías han creado una barrera para las mujeres que de manera poco valiente deciden estudiar lo que para la sociedad esta hecho para ellas sin creer en sus propias capacidades o habilidades.

bueno espero haber despejado algunas dudas.


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 20, 2008)

el motivo de que no sean muchas las mujeres que andan por estos foros..es por que la cultura .. las lleva a que en la mente de todos este el """" la electronica ,mecanica,fisicas y demas materias complicadas son para hombres""" entonces cuando una mujer tiene que desidir que estudiar .. pues elige abogacia o materias que no son las ya nombradas por un amigo del foro.. y etc.. 

las mujeres son parecidas a los parlantes...son fragiles -- pero cuando se ponen en marcha nos hacen temblar el suelo... yo se que nada que ver .. pero para mi es comparacion ajajaj ... salutte


----------



## Jazz_Light (Oct 20, 2008)

La razón por la que las mujeres no abundan en las ciencias no es por cultura.

Noten algo: Según la tabla que sale en el enlace que proporcione, los hombres tenemos mayor capacidad de razonamiento matemático (en realidad tenemos mayor capacidad de abtraernos para solucionar problemas, valga la redundancia, abstractos), pero la mujer, generalmente, tiene más habilidad para la aritmética.
¿Por qué?


Dejo la pregunta.


Saludos!


----------



## locobeatles (Oct 20, 2008)

en mi vida estudiantil (estudie en la univerisidad de San Marcos) me tope con muchas chicas que estudiaban Ingenieria Electronica, me fije en una de ellas en particular pues yo era (y lo sigo siendo) una bestia para los cursos de matematica avanzada y pues ella era la numero 1 de la promoción, jejje más adelante yo decidi el camino del diseño electrónico y ella siguio la rama de las telecomunicaciones, una vez que nos encontramos me comento que ahora se dedica a cargos administrativos y de gerencia de proyectos, aparte de atender su hogar y a su hijita. 

dedicarte a la electronica demanda mucho tiempo, y cuando tienes familia que mantener pues mucho más, y como en esta sociedad es tipo matriarcal (pero a la vez machista) es donde la cultura determina las opciones.


----------



## goguma (Abr 20, 2009)

mas respeto chicos que si hay mujeres a quienes nos encanta la electronica, yo en mi caso desde la primaria que estaba en el mundo de la electronica, es cierto que somos pocas, pero las que quedamos, es porq realmente queremos y nos encanta esta carrera, mis saludos


----------



## rourke (Abr 20, 2009)

recuerdo una anecdota que paso con una mujer que se cansó de que sus enemigos la vejaran y la humillaran pormenorizándola a tal grado que la mujer llena de lágrima y enfurecida oró a dios tantas veces en un dia y luego en otro hasta que dios dirigió su mirada hacia la mujer  y le preguntó ¿ qué quieres de mi mujer? y esta le contestó: te pido con todas mis fuerzas que me des cien veces la inteligencia de mis enemigos para poder derrotarlos ya que he sido maltratada por ellos y ya me cansé de tanta vejecion. dios le dijo: ¿ estas segura que quieres aumentada en cien veces tu inteligencia? y ella respondió de manera firme y contundente: siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiií. dios le dijo: pues bien, despues que te haga el favor no habrá marcha atrás. y ella dijo: no me importa. entonces dios hizo el milagro: la convirtio en un hombre. ja ja ja ja. chao mis panas.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 22, 2009)

Pueden dejarse de "chistes" machistas por favor?


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 22, 2009)

la verdad ... que sin ellas no vivimos .. 



LA electronica es Femenino...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2009)

Femenino aqui, femenino aca.

Mas mujeres electronicas para el foro. Auxilio...


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 22, 2009)

Ya se postearon razones por las cuales hay pocas mujeres en electrónica (cultura, desconocimiento, preferencias, entorno, machismo, etc).
Más o menos tenemos una idea de que es lo que no hay que hacer o que prejuicios atacar si queremos que participen más en electrónica. Pero no solo hay que atacar lo malo sino reforzar lo bueno.

Haciendo antítesis del título del post, me gustaría ahora que las chicas comentaran cuales fueron las causas/situaciones que las interesó por esta rama tecnológica. Que fue lo que las interesó, quien, por qué eligieron esta profesión, que es lo que encuentran en la electrónica que no les brinda otra disciplina/profesión, como se llevan con la gente que trabajan, y que podríamos mejorar para que se sientan mejor/más aceptadas en la disciplina.

Adhiero a parar con los chistes, si queremos que ellas participen lo peor que podemos hacer es que pierdan interés ubicando chistes machistas en esta sección (tenemos un post aparte para eso). 

 Saludos


----------



## goguma (Abr 22, 2009)

gracias ardogan. hasta ahora fuiste el unico razonable, y yo en particular empece con el maravilloso mundo de la electronica a partir de mi secundaria...aunque en realidad, desde peque;a ya andaba desarmando cosas sin saber realmente que era, recuerdo que para mi fue todo un reto mi primer proyecto, una fuente de alimentacion con 5V y 12V de salida...jajajaja fue mi primer logro, luego probe con armar otros circuitos como transmisores de radio, detector de mentiras... etc. para mi la electronica es lo mejor que puede haber, que seria de la informática o la electricidad, sin nosotros... hoy en dia soy estudiante de dicha carrera, y no me arrepiento, es mas, cada dia quiero aprender mas, y ser mejor,


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 22, 2009)

apoyo la teoria de que la electronica es como una mujer, si no sabes meterle mano te la cobra, si te pones necio se vuelve caprichosa, si la dejas volveras, siempre le conoces algo nuevo, es rechula la condenada!  y por eso creo que de modo instintivo las mujeres le tienen envidia o celos aunque claro no faltara quien la tome por mejor amiga y se lleven bien.
la unica mujer que conoci verdaderamente apacionada con la electronica resulto que hera lesviana, sera que elgo tiene que ver?



por cierto, alguna vez tube una novia que se le ocurrio decir: "o la electronica o yo" ¿que creen que sucedio?  ja


----------



## goguma (Abr 22, 2009)

y no se si tenga algo que ver que sea lesbiana... cada uno con sus gustos raros, juazzzzzzzzzz.........


----------



## fernandob (Abr 22, 2009)

gisselle lezcano dijo:
			
		

> y no se si tenga algo que ver que sea lesbiana... cada uno con sus gustos raros, juazzzzzzzzzz.........



hay mi dios.........con lo que me gusta ser el jamoncito en medio de la tortilla !
no me podes decir eso .......de donde sos ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2009)

El jamon de tu torta jkajajaja JUAzzzzzzz.

esa es buena, mmm jamon.

. fernandob, no crees que es muy temprano para esas cosas .

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 22, 2009)

ya tengo 40 ..dentro de poco va a ser tarde para 2 a 1  ops:


----------



## diego_z (Abr 22, 2009)

en mi pueblo hay una secundaria , de tecnicos electronicos y es donde curse algunos años y si que hay varias alumnas y trabajan mejor que algunos machitos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2009)

es verdad que hay chicas que le entienden bien a la electronica que otros chavos, lo veo a diario en mi bachiller.


----------



## Guest (Abr 22, 2009)

pa mi que todas las foristas se camuflan de hombres.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2009)

JUAZZZZZZZ

ya me cabuleastes bien mal.. inche hemp...


----------



## goguma (Abr 22, 2009)

juazzz..... el jamonsito.....


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

Llega un ingeniero en electronica en bicicleta a la casa de su amigo y el amigo le dice

-- Pero que preciosa bicicleta..... donde la conseguiste?
-- Pues veras.. (dijo el primero) iba caminando por la calle y subitamente me alcanza una rubia despampanante en bicicleta, se quita toda la ropa hasta quedar desnuda y me dice "toma todo lo que quieras"... como vez?

Y el amigo le contesta:

-- Tuviste toda la razon, la ropa de seguro no te hubiera quedado


----------



## ariel.soler (Abr 22, 2009)

les digo que aqui no es comun ver a mujeres trabajando la electronica pero no le veo nada malo a eso .
  saludos


----------



## goguma (Abr 22, 2009)

y realmente no hay nada de malo, pero un buen ejemplo es aqui en paraguay en donde el machismo abunda, y en cierta forma es una burla que la mujer haga trabajos q supestamente es solamente para los hombres..... pero de a poco las mujeres vamos demostrandoles que no es cierto, que las mujeres si valemos para estas cosas y de a poco nos van respetando.... bueno al menos eso es lo que yo veo....


----------



## ariel.soler (Abr 22, 2009)

Que bueno que las mujeres adopte esa posicion asi no estaremos tan solos .


----------



## goguma (Abr 22, 2009)

ojala sea si. y que mas mujeres se interesen por esta carrera que es maravillosa.... yo soy la unica mujer de mi curso. juazzzzzzzz........   
tiene sus pro y sus contras


----------



## gca (Abr 22, 2009)

gisselle lezcano dijo:
			
		

> tiene sus pro y sus contras



ajajaaj que quiciste decir con eso?      

Aca en argentina toy cursando y no hay una :S

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 22, 2009)

un pro es que almenos ya sabe fabricarse una picana de bolsillo para cuando se manden sus compañeros


----------



## goguma (Abr 22, 2009)

jajaja...  saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

ariel.soler dijo:
			
		

> Que bueno que las mujeres adopte esa posicion asi no estaremos tan solos .



eso, eso.....que adopten distintas posiciones...........eso !


----------



## Guest (Abr 23, 2009)

bueno somos pocas pero las mas lindas ja !
 che soy nueva en el foro y nadie me ayuda con una duda que publique de unos Flip Flop acaso los chicos NO SABEN ?  jejejeje ,,,


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 23, 2009)

Lindas no se... pero con las que estuve chateando son simpaticas....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ariel.soler dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JAAAAA! Que HDP....!


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 23, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Lindas no se... pero con las que estuve chateando son simpaticas....


Una vieja propaganda decía, simpática es un 4.
Si la pregunta hubiese sido, que tal está tu amiga, simpática = gorda.


----------



## biker2k3 (Abr 23, 2009)

Fua habia mujers en el foro :O y pasaron la proeba de cuando te registras? que grosas!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

ahora, e digo que si la prueba para entrar fuese escribir 10 renglones sin faltas de ortografia se viene a pique el foro   

bueno, no tanto , pero mas de un "habitue " se veria en problemas .


----------



## biker2k3 (Abr 23, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ahora, e digo que si la prueba para entrar fuese escribir 10 renglones sin faltas de ortografia se viene a pique el foro
> 
> bueno, no tanto , pero mas de un "habitue " se veria en problemas .



Uff a mi el tema de no poder escribir con la K me tiene loco, siempre se me escapa alguna y tengo que ponerme a buscar donde...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 23, 2009)

biker2k3 dijo:
			
		

> Uff a mi el tema de no poder escribir con la K me tiene loco, siempre se me escapa alguna y tengo que ponerme a buscar donde...



Haz la fácil, empieza a escribir correctamente.


----------



## Manonline (Abr 23, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> bueno somos pocas pero las mas lindas ja !
> che soy nueva en el foro y nadie me ayuda con una duda que publique de unos Flip Flop acaso los chicos NO SABEN ?  jejejeje ,,,



sos bardo mujer! jaja... esto es forosdeelectronica, no taringa (sin ofender a taringa, pero son todos buitres ahi... si te pones un avatar de mina te haces full user en minutos). tal vez si no tuviste respuesta fue porque faltaban datos o algo por el estilo. te invito a que pongas en este tema el link de tu pregunta, asi eliminas la posibilidad de que tu post haya sido pasado por alto.

*************************************************************

por lo que yo veo, en este foro no hay machismo, sino sorpresa... cuando una mujer aparece hablando de electronica y los hombres salen diciendo "una mujer en electronica?!", la mujer lo primero que hace es enojarse y preguntar que tiene de malo que una mujer estudie electronica... ¿que qué tiene de malo? NAAAADAAAA! solo es raro porque no hay muchas mujeres en el ambito.

*************************************************************

mi teoria, avalada cientificamente, es que los hombres y mujeres estamos hechos naturalmente para desempeñar distintas tareas o simplemente uno la desempeñan mejor que otro y viceversa. hace un tiempo lo vi en discovery channel, que decia que estaba asociado directamente con las hormonas de estrogeno y testosterona. decia otras cosas mas pero es para abrir polemica ya jajaja.

*************************************************************

no me odien chicas  sin ustedes no podriamos vivir


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 23, 2009)

Solo puedo decir que las mujeres amantes de la electronica son una especie en peligro de extincion.....


----------



## diego_z (Abr 23, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> fernandoae dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nunca te toco salir con amigos y el popular dicho ´" la gorda para mi" jeje las gorditas son preciosas


----------



## Guest (Abr 24, 2009)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> Nilfred dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YouTube - Me gustan gordas-Flowklorikos


----------



## gca (Abr 24, 2009)

Creo que el porque hay tan pocas mujeres en el foro y estudiando y ejerciendo ingenieria electronica es por la sociedad en la que se vivia en donde la mujer no servia para nada salvo como amas de casa.
Ah para las mujeres del foro ,participen mas.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Solo puedo decir que las mujeres amantes de la electronica son una especie en peligro de extincion.....



espero que no las amantes de los electronicos !


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 24, 2009)

La verdad yo estudio en un colegio técnico pero todas las minas lindas (en serio) están estudiando cualquier cosa menos electrónica.
Definitivamente no les gusta la electronica , tienen capacidades para otras cosas un ejemplo es arquitectura ahi si que hay mujeres.................


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Abr 24, 2009)

Lo mismo pasa en la universidad, pocas mujeres no se puede deleitar la vista...


----------



## gca (Abr 24, 2009)

Jajaja eso te pasa a vos yo voy a la universidad de la matanza (electronica yo) y el 60% son mujeres del cual el 80% de este 60% que son mujeres estan muy buenas.
Por otro lado la pocas que hay no participan :S. Fijence que no llegan a los 50 mensajes.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Abr 25, 2009)

Que buena suerte tienes, hasta me da envidia...


----------



## J M Fahey (May 4, 2009)

Cuando iba a la Facultad (Ingeniería Industrial - Universidad de Buenos Aires) teníamos un dicho:
"Existen dos clases de mujeres: las lindas y las que estudian Ingeniería ...."


----------



## jokelnice (May 4, 2009)

J M Fahey dijo:
			
		

> Cuando iba a la Facultad (Ingeniería Industrial - Universidad de Buenos Aires) teníamos un dicho:
> "Existen dos clases de mujeres: las lindas y las que estudian Ingeniería ...."



je je esto esta comprobado cientifica y visualmente


----------



## diego_z (May 5, 2009)

es que desde que lo vi se me quedo grabado el comentario ese


----------



## Ratubela (May 5, 2009)

Personalmente estudio ingeniería tecnológica (aca en uruguay es una cruza de ing industrial y electrónica, electrotecnia). Somos muy pocas mujeres (2) en miles de alumnos. Así que mis amigos, compañeros de estudio son todos varones. Realmente a la hora de trabajar juntos no se notan los géneros, (capaz que es la edad, todos rondamos los 30) siempre nos movemos en un muy buen clima.
Espero se acerquen nuevas chicas a estos foros "testosterónicos", asi ademas de información técnica ganan algo!
Un crack el pibe que escribe romances electrónicos.
jaja
suerte


----------



## jonnatan fabian parra (May 12, 2009)

pues al igual q en mi instituto casi no hay mujeres es igual aca la electronica no es algo q le apasione mucho alas mujeres


----------



## foso (May 12, 2009)

Yo creo que una mujer puede hacer,en general, la carrera de electrónica mas rápido que un hombre. El tema es "después", en el ejercicio profesional, se muere del asco, el ambiente en las industrias es muy pesado, es heavy, a menos que valla a terminar como profesora (lo mas seguro), o terminar en una de esas empresas grandes que te tienen entre almuadones y te dan de comer en la boca pero no te dan ninguna responsabilidad.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 12, 2009)

foso dijo:
			
		

> o terminar en una de esas empresas grandes que te tienen entre almuadones y te dan de comer en la boca pero no te dan ninguna responsabilidad.



Evidentemente nunca viste una mujer jefa de una planta o de una seccion en una industria... Te tienen tan cagando que desearias estar preso para tener más libertad... Obviamente, son menos las que llegan hasta esos puestos por el "machismo" natural de nuestra cultura, pero las que llegan lo hacen por merito y son muy concientes de ello.

Obviamente no a todas les atrae ese estilo de vida como no a todos nos atrae el punto crochet o las peluquerias, pero eso ya es un mambo más cultural y de lo "que se supone que seamos" más que de capacidades propias de las personas.

Saludos!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 12, 2009)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Evidentemente nunca viste una mujer jefa de una planta o de una seccion en una industria... Te tienen tan cagando que desearias estar preso para tener más libertad...



Cuanta razón tenes. Hice la pasantia en una fabrica que tenia a una Ingeniera Química como jefe de sección, y madre mía que carácter se mandaba esa mujer, por suerte no estaba entre sus subalternos.


----------



## foso (May 13, 2009)

Electroaficionado:
Esas "jefas" habría que ver que tan mujeres son hormonalmente. En general una mujer no se banca el clima industrial. Esa es mi hipótesis; y digo "En general", hay excepciones.
Tenés razón con eso del machismo, pero te digo, yo , particularmente que soy muy machista, si una mujer me muestra inteligencia, yo la respeto, el carácter no me asusta, sí la inteligencia.


----------



## Abril18 (Sep 30, 2010)

que clase de hombres son ustedes??nunca estuvieron con una mina??nunca hablaron con una?? Pareciera que no .. Me parece una total falta de respeto por parte todos los que participaron de este tema y lamento decirles (va con sarcasmo, no lo lamento en lo mas minimo) que los considero como una verguenza de hombres. Si siguen pensando de esa forma de nosotras les aseguro que lo unico que van a lograr es terminar con una mujer mas hueca de lo que se imaginan o simplemente terminaran seduciendo una bobina para luego "................". 
no comprendo porque tanta bronca, machismo, agresividad y sexismo hacia nosotras.. realmente no lo comprendo, porque si fuesen hombres inteligentes, con un poco de etica y sociales no dirian las barbaridades que dicen. Me encantaria poder escribirles el insulto que se merecen pero no pierdo el tiempo con casos perdidos como ustedes..


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 30, 2010)

Tómalo con calma... no es necesario irritarse tanto...



No todos pensamos así, pero no estás echando en el mismo saco...


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 30, 2010)

No te molestes, no leyo todo el post. Y tambien ni si quiera sabe a cuantos insulto.


----------



## Jessy (Oct 1, 2010)

Supongo que muchos de los que estan participando en este post bromean sobre como somos las mujeres y la electronica (quiero suponer) pero a decir verdad, si, la verdad es que somos pocas en electronica y somos pocas las que lo ejercemos por lo mismo (no necesariamente machismo) pero buscan mas ingenieros hombres que mujeres. Habria que preguntar por que la gran diferencia de buscar mas hombres y probablemente dirian hay mas pero para arreglar eso en algunas solicitudes deberian poner Genero: Sin distincion; o algo parecido. Pero eso sale un poco del tema principal y la pregunta. Yo trabajo en mi profesión solo que como mujer tuve que buscar un poco mas (supongo tambien) recueda (y esto va para abril) que son solo comentarios y que no tienen por que afectarte ^^


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 1, 2010)

abril! no te molestes!! pues desde inicios de la historia siempre hubo machismo, luego de miles de años ahora las mujeres tienen mas participacion, en estos ultimos 20 años a la mujer no se la ve mas para quedarse en la casa, como antes! creo que en poco años mas! todo sera mucho mas parejo, solo que hay todavia muchos hombre machistas, no te cabronees por eso, solo ignoralos.


----------



## Jessy (Oct 1, 2010)

=P lo que dice leon es cierto no te enojes ^^ mejor riete de los chistes machistas (algunos son muy buenos XD) y luego respondeles con un chiste feminista =). Ademas ^^ somos (poco a poco) mas mujeres en el foro


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 1, 2010)

_Uhhh... sentí un escalofrío por el espinazo..._


Son bromas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2010)

Abril18 dijo:


> que clase de hombres son ustedes??nunca estuvieron con una mina??nunca hablaron con una?? Pareciera que no .. Me parece una total falta de respeto por parte todos los que participaron de este tema y lamento decirles (va con sarcasmo, no lo lamento en lo mas minimo) que los considero como una verguenza de hombres. Si siguen pensando de esa forma de nosotras les aseguro que lo unico que van a lograr es terminar con una mujer mas hueca de lo que se imaginan o simplemente terminaran seduciendo una bobina para luego "................".
> no comprendo porque tanta bronca, machismo, agresividad y sexismo hacia nosotras.. realmente no lo comprendo, porque si fuesen hombres inteligentes, con un poco de etica y sociales no dirian las barbaridades que dicen. Me encantaria poder escribirles el insulto que se merecen pero no pierdo el tiempo con casos perdidos como ustedes..


 

¡ Bienvenida al Foro Abril !

Relajate y . . .  fumá .

Estamos contentos porque tenemos a 5 mujeres participantes activas . Dentro de un staff de 100.000 

(Y parece que ya las tenemos a todas de novias casaderas y matriarcas  , y en breve tendrán hijos , se convertirán en amas de casa y abandonarán la electrónica a cambio del bordado )

Más allá que la sociedad es machista , yo hago innumerables esfuerzos por no serlo , tanto , decenios de terapia , pero al fin y al cabo fuí criado por mami (que era levemente machista , viste!) , la maestra de primer grado también y la terapeuta no negaba la norma .

Te cuento que salvo alguna excepción , la mayor parte de lo que se escribe en *Sala de Charla* incluye mucho humor y bromas y como además nos conocemos hay cosas ex profeso para provocar a alguien , es solo un juego informal che.

Me gustaría , y seguramente el resto de la comunidad activa coincida , logres sentirte cómoda y sigas participando.

Saludos !


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 7, 2010)

mati89 dijo:


> asi como tejer es de mujeres
> la electronica es de hombres



La razón por la que habemos pocas mujeres aqui es porque vivimos en una sociedad machista que cree que una mujer  no est alo suficientemente capacitada como para este tipo de cosas, por lo que muchas se resignan a dedicarse a algo "femenino", pero sinceramente (sin ofender) las mujeres somos (teóricamente hablando) perfectas.... podemos hacer todo lo que un hombre hace y lo mejor de todo CON TACONES ALTOS (cosa que ningun hombre jamas podria hacer).


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 7, 2010)

bien por eso                          !


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 7, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> La razón por la que habemos pocas mujeres aqui es porque vivimos en una sociedad machista que cree que una mujer  no est alo suficientemente capacitada como para este tipo de cosas, por lo que muchas se resignan a dedicarse a algo "femenino", pero sinceramente (sin ofender) las mujeres somos (teóricamente hablando) perfectas.... podemos hacer todo lo que un hombre hace y lo mejor de todo CON TACONES ALTOS (cosa que ningun hombre jamas podria hacer).



La sociedad es machista porque nuestras queridas madres asi nos enseñaron, por ejemplo:



"Mijooo, sea varon que un hombre no lloraaa."
"Yolaaandaaa, que espera para lavar la ropa de su hermano."
"Hijito, quiere un caldito u otra cervezita para el guayabo?."

Y muchos ejemplos mas que son producto del matriarcado.

Si estoy de acuerdo que las mujeres tiene potencial para incursionar en otras areas, pero primero ellas tiene que resolver una encrucijada del alma:

"Ir o no ir de compras, es la cuestion"


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 8, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> La razón por la que habemos pocas mujeres aqui es porque vivimos en una sociedad machista que cree que una mujer  no est alo suficientemente capacitada como para este tipo de cosas, por lo que muchas se resignan a dedicarse a algo "femenino", pero sinceramente (sin ofender) las mujeres somos (teóricamente hablando) perfectas.... podemos hacer todo lo que un hombre hace y lo mejor de todo CON TACONES ALTOS (cosa que ningun hombre jamas podria hacer).



pues yo he visto algunos hombres que usan tacones!!! jajajajajaja  saludos kathy!! mmm en cuanto a la perfeccion estoy de acuerdo! por eso me gustan las mujeres!!! mmm si la flaca lee esto se enoja conmigo!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2010)

Mi otro nick es Dosmetros20 , porque de noche me pinto la boquita y me pongo los tacos aguja de 20 

Ni para traba doy


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 8, 2010)

jajajajajajajajajajaja rayos!!!!!! la jaula de las locas!!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 8, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi otro nick es Dosmetros20 , porque de noche me pinto la boquita y me pongo los tacos aguja de 20
> 
> Ni para traba doy




Ya decía yo que por algo preferías _*una larga etc*_....


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 8, 2010)

Ayer se me olvido agregar...

"el hombre y la mujer son iguales en papeles y roles sociales, excepto en la cama"


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 8, 2010)

Y en un mustang?


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 8, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Ayer se me olvido agregar...
> 
> "el hombre y la mujer son iguales en papeles y roles sociales, excepto en la cama"



   ¿En que mundo vives?, ¿No sabes que en la actualidad existen las relaciones homosexuales?. En esas "situaciones" los roles cambian, como cambiar de mano al manejar bicicleta.


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 8, 2010)

Eso de las relaciones homosexuales, me tomo mucho mi distancia, y yo hablo de mi forma de ver las cosas. Pero commo dice un dicho...

"cada quien hace de su cu... un papalote"


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 8, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> pues yo he visto algunos hombres que usan tacones!!! :



eso si es cierto... pero yo hablo de que un hombre normal no lo haria.... o al menos eso pienso yo.... pero bueno....  ahi cada quien..... y bueno.... contestando a otras personas.... mi mami no es machista... mas bien mi hermanito lava mi ropa... ji ji ji.... yo soy mala....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> eso si es cierto... pero yo hablo de que un hombre normal no lo haria.... o al menos eso pienso yo.... pero bueno.... ahi cada quien..... y bueno.... contestando a otras personas.... mi mami no es machista... mas bien mi hermanito lava mi ropa... ji ji ji.... yo soy mala....


 

Fijate que si la lava , le pone suavizante , la cuelga a la sombra , la plancha , la perfuma y la acomoda por colores . . . ya tenemos un problema 

EDITO : y si además se la prueba mirándose al espejo . . . tenemos dos problemas


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 8, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que si la lava , le pone suavizante , la cuelga a la sombra , la plancha , la perfuma y la acomoda por colores . . . ya tenemos un problema
> 
> EDITO : y si además se la prueba mirándose al espejo . . . tenemos dos problemas



bueno... resulta que mi hermanito es tan lindo conmigo que apenas y lava bien la ropa.... y por lo de probarsela viendo al espejo no te preocupes.... lo hace porque yo me encargo de que lo haga... para que mire como le queda mi ropa a el ... y para que mire que a nadie le va a quedar como a la hermanita tan linda y hermosa que tiene.... ja ja ja ....


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 9, 2010)

Este... comentarios                  ?


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 9, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Este... comentarios                  ?



aaaa... tan malo... si soy linda.... deberias ver el facebook...


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 9, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> aaaa... tan malo... si soy linda.... deberias ver el facebook...



  

A partir de este momento, abrimos la urna vitual para que participen en la encuesta:

¿Usted piensa que Kathi es linda?

Por favor participen con mucha calma y ordenadamente en la encuesta, al final sortearemos una cena romantica en compañia de Kathi.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 9, 2010)

> ¿Usted piensa que Kathi es linda?


y como se llama en el facebook no la encuentro!!!

no se vale estoy en desventaja....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 9, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> aaaa... tan malo... si soy linda.... deberias ver el facebook...





Y cuál es tu nombre de facebook, para poder juzgar?


----------



## angel36 (Oct 9, 2010)

adivinen.....jajaj aca aplica la ley ¨del mínimo esfuerzo¨...jajajaj


----------



## lubeck (Oct 9, 2010)

naaaaaaaaa... el esfuerzo esta en juzgar...  el buscarla esta de mas


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 9, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Y cuál es tu nombre de facebook, para poder juzgar?



mi nombre es kathy emoxa.... ahi me envias una solicitud de amistad..... mmm.... si queres comenta.... (pero no pongas algo feo)...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 9, 2010)

Encontré a dos, pero son muy chicas para juzgarlas


----------



## lubeck (Oct 9, 2010)

ya te vi.... 

estas bien chquilla...

y si.... pareces linda.. va mi 9..


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 9, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Encontré a dos



Dos??? pero si yo solo soy una.... mmm.... mi foto es una con estrellas rosadas.... no le hagas caso a la foto del perfil ahi salgo fea... mira las demas..... y si soy chica, tengo 16 años.


----------



## wbg58h (Oct 9, 2010)

A penas para Míguel angel,
jajajaja


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 9, 2010)

Kathi, yo te doy una calificacion de 8.

El 9 lo reservo para mi novia y "amigas con privilegios".
El 10 lo reservo para las mujeres que les gusta el futbol, tomar cerveza y no dan cantaleta.


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 9, 2010)

wbg58h dijo:


> A penas para Míguel angel,
> jajajaja



este... mmm.... no entendi tu comentario.... 
y pues...para mandrake... si me gusta el futbol(verlo) y odio la cerveza... prefiero el ron y vodka, son mejores....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 9, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> Dos??? pero si yo solo soy una.... mmm.... mi foto es una con estrellas rosadas.... no le hagas caso a la foto del perfil ahi salgo fea... mira las demas..... y si soy chica, tengo 16 años.



No sales fea. 

Hay un grupo de Facebook del foro. Si quieres te puedes unir


----------



## wbg58h (Oct 9, 2010)

> si me gusta el futbol(verlo) y odio la cerveza... prefiero el ron y vodka, son mejores....


tan chica y con vicios, bueno espero y no sean vicios, si no diversion....
un saludo. me gusta mas el vino tinto


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 9, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> . . . y odio la cerveza... prefiero el ron y vodka, son mejores....



   ¡Ay chica!, me hiciste recordar a una prima que le gusta el ron . . . _"Que tiempos aquellos"_.


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 9, 2010)

no son vicios.... como dijiste es diversion....  y si de vino tinto hablamos..... pues depende de cual sea.... pero insisto que me gusta mas el ron....


----------



## wbg58h (Oct 9, 2010)

es lo bueno, simpre se hace eso por diversion, digamelo a  mi.

si se habran dado cuenta, solo tengo a amigas en este foro..
jajjaj,


----------



## angel36 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> ¡Ay chica!, me hiciste recordar a una prima que le gusta el ron . . . _"Que tiempos aquellos"_.




jajajajaj me hiciste acordar....


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 9, 2010)

A mi tambien me gusta el ron... pero el asunto no es ese...

¿donde aprendiste electronica?


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 9, 2010)

bueno... este es mi primer año de carrera.... ya sabia un poco pero... es como decir que si alguien te pregunta algo no sabrias responderle, porque sabes, pero nunca estudiaste, pero como dije este mi primer año de mi carrera y estudio en un colegio que se llama itc...


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 9, 2010)

Excelente tu intension de integrarte al medio de la electronica. Buena decision.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 9, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Encontré a dos, pero son muy chicas para juzgarlas


Una de ellas dice: "Sexo: Hombre"


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 9, 2010)

Jajajaj 

No me había fijado, pero es verdad


----------



## HADES (Oct 10, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> este... mmm.... no entendi tu comentario....
> y pues...para mandrake... si me gusta el futbol(verlo) y odio la cerveza... prefiero el ron y vodka, son mejores....




jejejejej una autentica mujer de Guate!!! una pregunta sos Skater per casualité?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 10, 2010)

... y ahora vas a poner una foto tuya...


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 11, 2010)

poner una foto mia???? mmm... talvez.... y pues fijate hades que el itc queda a la par del cerrito del carmen, en la zona 1.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 11, 2010)

No, no iba para ti, Kathiiii, pero si quieres ponerla, ponla


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 11, 2010)

aaaa.... no sabia.... ahora ya la puse.... ja ja  ja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 11, 2010)

Aaaah... gracias... =P


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 11, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> eh perdona Kathiii mi ignorancia pero ese cole no esta por casualidad por la avenida San Juan en frente del IBM PC???? o es un poquito abajo de lo que antes era el tecolote?
> :



ahhh!!!! y mira cuando me vas a ir a visitar al cole....???? ja ja ja bromas....


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 12, 2010)

mmm eres linda kathiiii!!!! saludos!!!


----------



## angel36 (Oct 13, 2010)

y dale con los tiros.............


----------



## Robo (Oct 13, 2010)

pero que son ustedes, como la atacan asi!!!!, que cosas, ni los curas hacen eso.
hola Kathiiii que bueno que estas en la electronica


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 13, 2010)

cuales tiros??? solo la saludo y le digo que es linda!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 13, 2010)

para eso estan lso lugares de reunion (este incluido) para conocerse.
y si encima tienen una afficcion en comun , mas posibilidades de llevarse bien.
o esperan que mama les presente novio /novia ?? 

asi que :

a los tiros nomas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




es sano y natural,,,

(yo feliz estrenando caritas nuevas)


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 13, 2010)

gracias fernandob!! entonces kathiii, fueron tiros amorosos!!! saludos y besosss virtuales!!!

espero que la flaca no lea esto!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

mmmm.... gracias por decir que soy linda ja ja ja.......... saludos a todos....


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 13, 2010)

pues por nada Kathiii!!! saludos cariñososss desde paraguay!!!!!!!! tambien se te ve muy tierna!!!!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

ja ja ja... así dicen... yo digo que.... talvez si..... ja ja ja... con algunas personas....

ahhh!!! y se me olvidaba... muchooooooooooozzzzzzzzzzzz saludos cariñosos desde Guate.............!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 13, 2010)

y conmigo?? vamos di que si!!! pero si te molesta solo dilo, que ahi paramos!!!


----------



## Jessy (Oct 13, 2010)

*kof *kof ligador *kof *kof

Saludos Kathi ^^


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 13, 2010)

jajajajajajajajaja porque asi jess!!!


----------



## Jessy (Oct 13, 2010)

=P se me quedo como se hacia en la uni para molestar =P


----------



## angel36 (Oct 13, 2010)

jajaj.......ahora se reciente.....caradura!(leo, amigo)...jajajaj


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> y conmigo?? vamos di que si!!! pero si te molesta solo dilo, que ahi paramos!!!



esa pregunta es para mi????


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 13, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> esa pregunta es para mi????



siii para ti iva!!!!!!! es que no quiero ser pesado! o corgoso!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

mmm... pues no... por mi no hay problema, ja ja ja... estamos entre amigos.... y no, no eres pesado.....
Mil besos...!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> ja ja ja... así dicen... yo digo que.... talvez si..... ja ja ja... con algunas personas....
> 
> ahhh!!! y se me olvidaba... muchooooooooooozzzzzzzzzzzz saludos cariñosos desde Guate.............!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Aquí hay un dicho que dice que es preferible Guatemala que guatepeor


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aquí hay un dicho que dice que es preferible Guatemala que guatepeor



 aaaa.... que malo eres.... me vas a hacer llorar....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> aaaa.... que malo eres.... me vas a hacer llorar....



Nah, kathiiii, aquí todo es en broma (y si no, tómatelo con humor) 


Saludos.


PD.: Creo que, otra vez, el comentario no iba para ti =P


----------



## angel36 (Oct 13, 2010)

es verdad..................sabias palabras Hammer...........


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

si, yo ya sabia que era en broma... ja ja ja yo se que dosmetros no me quiere hacer llorar... ja ja ja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

Seee... era una broma para otra persona


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

mmm.... otra broma... creo que mejor si me pongo a llorar... ja ja ja...


----------



## HADES (Oct 13, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> ahhh!!!! y mira cuando me vas a ir a visitar al cole....???? ja ja ja bromas....



jejej ya vi el anuncio del ITC y por cierto no me tientes que de repente me aparesco preguntando por vos eh!! XD


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

no te estoy tentando hades..... yo hablo en serio... cuando me vas a ir a visitar??? y si te vas a aparecer.... pues.... el viernes es el ultimo dia, ja ja ja... sino hasta noviembre que son las retrasadas.


----------



## HADES (Oct 13, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> no te estoy tentando hades..... yo hablo en serio... cuando me vas a ir a visitar??? y si te vas a aparecer.... pues.... el viernes es el ultimo dia, ja ja ja... sino hasta noviembre que son las retrasadas.



jejeje ya se me olvidaba el viernes utlimo dia!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

mmm.... ya sabias????

una pregunta... tas conectado en el msn????


----------



## HADES (Oct 13, 2010)

si ya sabia y si estoy conectado por esto te decia!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

pero no te vi.... esperame ahorita me voy a volver a conectar...


----------



## HADES (Oct 13, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> pero no te vi.... esperame ahorita me voy a volver a conectar...



pero en la consola del live no la ventanita esa!!!!(entra a tu correo pero en lugar de este te vas a la pestaña del msn)


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaa......... yo crei que en el msn.... ji ji ji


----------



## HADES (Oct 13, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> aaaaaaaaaaa......... yo crei que en el msn.... ji ji ji



y entonces que? le entras o no? XDDDD


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

es que ya toy en mi correo, pero no te veo....


----------



## HADES (Oct 13, 2010)

va te voy a guiar!

ya que estas ahi >>>>>click en messenger! y activas la casilla iniciada sesion


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

ya lo hice, pero solo tengo tres contactos conectados y no estas tu....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

Por fa kathiiii, encuéntralo rápido para que se dejen de chatear por aquí...!!!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

ja ja ja ta bueno hammer, es que en serio no lo encuentro..... ahora vamos a seguir aqui.... ja ja ja


----------



## HADES (Oct 13, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> ya lo hice, pero solo tengo tres contactos conectados y no estas tu....



Stand by!!!!! un momento!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> Stand by!!!!! un momento!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



??? ke vas a hacer??? no me tenes agregada verdad????


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 13, 2010)

Hades ya se ligo a kathi... que barbaros, no dejan una viva.


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

hay tan mentiroso....!!!! solo estamos hablando.... que barbaro ahora ni hablar se puede.... ja ja ja...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

Y todo es culpa tuya Anti!!! Tú empezaste todo esto!!


----------



## Jessy (Oct 13, 2010)

!!!! ahora a juzgar a los culpables?


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

porque anti es el culpable????


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 13, 2010)

Siiii, y yo por que soy culpable?
Recuerden que la culpa es del coyote!
Ante la duda, fue el coyote!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

siii y tu porque eres el culpable???

mmm... hades ya no me respondio... estoy segura que no me tiene agregada y por eso no me habla....

mmm...
anti una pregunta????
porque el coyote????


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 13, 2010)

no se... quiza por que fui el primero en darme cuenta... O por que el sol esta brillando. Yo por eso aclaro que la culpa siempre es de...


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

darte cuenta de que???? mmm... espero que no estes pensando mal....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

¿Quién empezó la telenovela _*Fiestas Electrónicas*_? Ah?


----------



## HADES (Oct 13, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> no se... quiza por que fui el primero en darme cuenta... O por que el sol esta brillando. Yo por eso aclaro que la culpa siempre es de...



el COYOTE?


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

mmm.... anti!!!! ja ja ja... Jessy ya puedes juzgar al culpable....


----------



## HADES (Oct 13, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> darte cuenta de que???? mmm... espero que no estes pensando mal....



eh inconvenientes tecnicos te podes volver a conectar a tu correo supuestamente ya te agregue!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

mmm.... pero es que tengo que estudiar para el examen de mañana y no me puedo conectar ahorita.... ji ji ji... podes mañana????


----------



## HADES (Oct 13, 2010)

ta bueno! no quiere verte con retrancas en noviembre XDDD!

saludos y cuidate!!!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 13, 2010)

mmm.... ok!!! (aunque creo que ya esta dibujo tecnico en noviembre... XD)... te veo mañana... besos!!!!


----------



## HADES (Oct 13, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> mmm.... ok!!! (aunque creo que ya esta dibujo tecnico en noviembre... XD)... te veo mañana... besos!!!!






cuando no los albañiles

saludos!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 15, 2010)

ja ja ja  no somos albañiles, es solo que..... bueno, no se ni porque llevamos esa clase, pero ahi esta... nunca te dieron dibujo tecnico a ti????


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 17, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> darte cuenta de que???? mmm... espero que no estes pensando mal....



No para nada, yo no soy mal pensado, soy noble y sin malicia.



Hammer Facer dijo:


> ¿Quién empezó la telenovela _*Fiestas Electrónicas*_? Ah?



Pues hasta hades sabe quien tiene la culpa...



HADES dijo:


> el COYOTE?






Kathiiii dijo:


> mmm.... anti!!!! ja ja ja... Jessy ya puedes juzgar al culpable....



La respuesta esta en la cita anterior...

jejejeje


----------



## HADES (Oct 17, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> No para nada, yo no soy mal pensado, soy noble y sin malicia








> Pues hasta hades sabe quien tiene la culpa...


yo mm bueno si ANTIWORLDX XDDD


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 17, 2010)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! que paso ahi!

Ante la duda... fue el coyote!


----------



## HADES (Oct 17, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! que paso ahi!
> 
> Ante la duda... fue el coyote!



ahh si EL COYOTE FUE!!!!


----------



## juanma (Oct 17, 2010)

Edit: no pude parar de reirme con este:
(a lo mejor todos aquellos mayores de 25 lo recuerden)




​ ​


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 17, 2010)

jajaja Buitro...


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 17, 2010)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! THUUUUUUNDERCAAAATS!!!! Me las pagaraaaaaaaaaaaaaan, nadie se burla de BUIIIIIIIIITRO!!! HAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 17, 2010)

otra mujer para el foro!!...


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 17, 2010)

chitaraaaa!!!! ufff... Otra cartoon sex simbol.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 17, 2010)

Aparte de Tacatomon...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2010)

Hay pocas mujeres porque a las que llegan y dejan su mensaje de bienvenida no les dan ni bol


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 18, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay pocas mujeres porque a las que llegan y dejan su mensaje de bienvenida no les dan ni bol



Nooooooooo? y de donde nacio buitro pues?


----------



## angel36 (Oct 18, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay pocas mujeres porque a las que llegan y dejan su mensaje de bienvenida no les dan ni bol



jajajaj.........sabias palabras amigo..............


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2010)

Ver >                                     _*788*_


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 18, 2010)

Pues que pase a lo areniado...


----------



## angel36 (Oct 18, 2010)

que no se entere leoncio....mira que empieza a los tiros ahí nomas.... jajjajaj


----------



## HADES (Oct 18, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Aparte de Tacatomon...


----------



## Lancelot Donovan (Oct 18, 2010)

Las mujeres no se han interesado mucho en este tema, pero preocupense por las que si, porqué nos dejan atrás.


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 18, 2010)

Lancelot Donovan dijo:


> Las mujeres no se han interesado mucho en este tema, pero preocupense por las que si, porqué nos dejan atrás.



Demasiado tarde... ya han armado una revolucion...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 18, 2010)

Uyy, que meyo...


----------



## azaelabdi (Oct 18, 2010)

ps una teoria no tengo, pero yo sufro algo parecido pues en mi salon de clases no hay ninguna mujer y se imaginan tener que pasar 3 años rodeados de puros hombres, es una tortura. por cierto llevo de especialidad el el cbtis electronica

alguien me podria decir como empezar un tema?

se agradece la respuesta


----------



## angel36 (Oct 19, 2010)

azaelabdi dijo:


> alguien me podria decir como empezar un tema?
> 
> se agradece la respuesta


 antes de empezar un tema asegurate que no este creado ya.........
utiliza el buscador del foro....(hasta ahora no tiene efectos secundarios alargo plazo..)

despues para crearlo vas al foro referente al tema y desde alli lo creas...

comenta que buscas....y te ayudamos


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 19, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay pocas mujeres porque a las que llegan y dejan su mensaje de bienvenida no les dan ni bol



mmm... yo nunca me presente ja ja ja

y mmm...
yo sigo pensando que la culpa la tiene anti y no el coyote....


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 19, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> mmm... yo nunca me presente ja ja ja
> 
> y mmm...
> yo sigo pensando que la culpa la tiene anti y no el coyote....



P R O T E S T O O O O O!!!

No es así, pregunta en cualquier lugar de quien es la culpa... y despues de unos segundos te responderán...   FUE EL COYOTE!!!


----------



## angel36 (Oct 19, 2010)

es verdad....yo lo vi!!!!!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 19, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> P R O T E S T O O O O O!!!
> 
> No es así, pregunta en cualquier lugar de quien es la culpa... y despues de unos segundos te responderán...   FUE EL COYOTE!!!



mmmm.... será????

ok!!! alguien sabe de quien es la culpa????

vas a ver que es tuya anti.... ji ji ji


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 19, 2010)

.                                                  .


----------



## angel36 (Oct 19, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> mmmm.... será????
> 
> ok!!! alguien sabe de quien es la culpa????
> 
> .... ji ji ji



del coyote!!!! de quien mas puede ser........


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 19, 2010)

pero yo no me acuerdo que hizo el coyote.....
solo me acuerdo que anti estuvo ahi.....


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 19, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> pero yo no me acuerdo que hizo el coyote.....
> solo me acuerdo que anti estuvo ahi.....



Solo fue circunstancial... Lugar equivocado en el momento equivocado...


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 19, 2010)

ok anti... solo porque te quiero te voy a creer..... fue el coyote...

Pero aun asi! Acepto respuestas


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 19, 2010)

Gracias gracias! veras que tengo la razon... y no te arrepentiras.


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 19, 2010)

ok!!!! pero bueno... te dejo por hoy.... te veo mañana y ya veremos.... te mando besotes!!!! muah!!!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 19, 2010)

Gracias, igualmente! estamos en contacto!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## HADES (Oct 20, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> P R O T E S T O O O O O!!!
> 
> No es así, pregunta en cualquier lugar de quien es la culpa... y despues de unos segundos te responderán...   FUE EL COYOTE!!!




si es verda y la verdad anteriormente dije que el coyote tenia la culpa porque anti me soborno! 

ANTI TIENE LA CULPA!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 20, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> si es verda y la verdad anteriormente dije que el coyote tenia la culpa porque anti me soborno!
> 
> ANTI TIENE LA CULPA!!!



Saquese!, calumnias! Nomas quieres quedar bien con kathy!


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 20, 2010)

y despues dicen que yo soy buitre!! jajajajaja todos tenemos un buitre dentro!!


----------



## HADES (Oct 20, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Saquese!, calumnias! Nomas quieres quedar bien con kathy!





( 15 bellos y lindo caractres. )


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 22, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Saquese!, calumnias! Nomas quieres quedar bien con kathy!



Y porque habria de quedar bien conmigo????


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 22, 2010)

Y ademas, no te preocupes anti.... ya te dije que te creo.....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola Kathiiii, que hora es allá?


(Pregunto de puro aburrido.... no va con doble, triple o cuádruple intención.... ¬¬¬)


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 22, 2010)

mmm.... pues ahorita exactamente son las 7:59 y allá????


----------



## angel36 (Oct 22, 2010)

2300 en argentina y creo que en chile tambien....de metido nomas....me meti...jajajajaj

me voy a escuchar un poco de rock....y mañana veremos en que terminamos........o como...jaaj


see you later!!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 22, 2010)

23:02 (tarde por acá, ya con un poco de sueño.... jeje =P)



(_Y este gato quién lo lanzó pa' acá??_ )


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 23, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> Y ademas, no te preocupes anti.... ya te dije que te creo.....



Okas okas... me parece perfecto, muchas gracias!

mmm el viernes se me fue como agua... o mejor dicho como aire entre los dedos...


----------



## HADES (Oct 23, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> mmm.... pues ahorita exactamente son las 7:59 y allá????



chanfle! siempre llego tarde bueno para proxima sera!


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 24, 2010)

tarde para que???? no hubo nada interesante....


----------



## fernandob (Oct 24, 2010)

y che ??
yo entro cada tanto a ver si se ha descubierto por que hay poca smujeres en el foro (y donde se han ido  ) ...y ???
ya saben por que ????


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 24, 2010)

Habría que analizar toda la arena minuciosamente, Fernando.... para ver en que parte se quedaron...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 24, 2010)

ni analizo nada.............
ya me doy cuenta que hay unos pocos chicos/as que estan retozando en la arena de lo lindo .

no digo nada.


----------



## jorge andrada (Oct 25, 2010)

hola a todos: para mi por dos razones no hay nenas en nuestros foros. 
una es que a la mayoria de las mujeres le atrae tanto la electronica como a nosotros la jardineria, puede que alla uno que otro que le guste pero a la gran mayoria no le despierta interes alguno mas que lo sobresaliente o lo que llama la atencion. la mayoria de las chicas tienen sus atracciones y nosotros otras.

la otra es: por do descripto anteriormente se da por entendido que en foros de electronica hay mayormente varones, entonces las mujeres saben o suponen que al meno uno va a intentar imprecionarla o proponerle algo en un cierto caso, y tal vez no le digan cieramente lo que ella quiera saber. 

mi esposa ama que yo haga electronica, porque gracias a esto ella puede hacer lo que mas le gusta.   gastarme la plata jejej....    saludos a todos y a las pocas nenas del foro. 

 y no se preocupen chicas, la corriente no mata, mientra no la toques.  jeje. saludos. 

con las precauciones adecuadas no hay ningun tipo de peligro. saludos


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 25, 2010)

jorge andrada dijo:


> hola a todos: para mi por dos razones no hay nenas en nuestros foros.
> una es que a la mayoria de las mujeres le atrae tanto la electronica como a nosotros la jardineria, puede que alla uno que otro que le guste pero a la gran mayoria no le despierta interes alguno mas que lo sobresaliente o lo que llama la atencion. la mayoria de las chicas tienen sus atracciones y nosotros otras.
> 
> la otra es: por do descripto anteriormente se da por entendido que en foros de electronica hay mayormente varones, entonces las mujeres saben o suponen que al meno uno va a intentar imprecionarla o proponerle algo en un cierto caso, y tal vez no le digan cieramente lo que ella quiera saber.
> ...



bueno lo de los intereses es muy cierto....
pero sabes que es lo que amo de ser mujer y estar en esto???? Que no voy a tener esposa(mujer) que me gaste el dinero... ja ja ja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 25, 2010)

¿Y crees que buscando un electrónico vas a tener mucho que gastar? 


Son bromas...



Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> bueno lo de los intereses es muy cierto....
> pero sabes que es lo que amo de ser mujer y estar en esto???? Que no voy a tener esposa(mujer) que me gaste el dinero... ja ja ja


 

 (sin que te ofendas )

SIEMPRE existe la remotísima posibilidad de que una esposa mujer te gaste el dinerillo


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2010)

jorge andrada dijo:


> con las precauciones adecuadas no hay ningun tipo de peligro. saludos


 
siguiendo la linea que ha tomado 
se podra decir tambien que :
con las precauciones adecuadas no hay ninguna* mina* de peligro. ??????? saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2010)

*mina *, entiéndase *mujer *


----------



## cosavalente (Dic 23, 2010)

yo opino =  hay mas mujeres en otros foros hablando de electrónica, solo que este no tiene mucho colorido para ellas(ya que a ellas les gusta mucho el como se ve algo) a mi me parece... que es por eso


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

pues amigo pasate por le femme electronicas y por la arena destilada y veras que hay mujeres!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Uuh sí.... demasiadas....!


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

siii una hace unos dias me desplumo vivo y algo mas! extraño a la flaca!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2010)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> siii una hace unos dias me desplumo vivo y algo mas! extraño a la flaca!


 


<---------- ?????????????????


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Ja! Ahora está sin espada?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

no entendi nada 2M


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2010)

desplumar es quitar las plumas


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2010)

ahhhhh pero ahi quitaste la espada no las plumas aunque esa es una version sin plumas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2010)

Cuando un matrimonio se divorcia , la mujer paga a un abogado para que te desplume (quitarte todo)  . . .  debí sacarte hasta el gorrito rojo !


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 24, 2010)

si pero meli y yo no estabamos casados!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 24, 2010)

El hecho de querer te transformó en víctima... jaja


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 24, 2010)

y si, ojala no les ocurra nunca!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 17, 2011)

te  desplumo ,,,    ojo  que no es lo mismo que,,, tira pluma 
saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## lorena1982 (Ene 23, 2011)

Hola, pues soy mujer.
Cuando yo estudiaba la  carrera, habían varias chicas en semestres anteriores/posteriores...
Yo salí hace dos años de la carrera, y apenas en Septiembre del 10, encontré un trabajo que tiene que ver netamente con La Electrónica.
Recuerdo, cuando llegué a la entrevista, el dueño de la empresa, me preguntó...
¿Y si sabes?
jaja, Ahora ya tengo 5 meses en la empresa, y pues le sigo demostrando que si se.
Y sigo aprendiendo, por que La Electrónica nunca se deja de aprender...
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2011)

trabajo para Hammer Facer ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2011)

lorena1982 dijo:


> Hola, pues soy mujer.
> Cuando yo estudiaba la carrera, habían varias chicas en semestres anteriores/posteriores...
> Yo salí hace dos años de la carrera, y apenas en Septiembre del 10, encontré un trabajo que tiene que ver netamente con La Electrónica.
> Recuerdo, cuando llegué a la entrevista, el dueño de la empresa, me preguntó...
> ...


 

¡ Bienvenida al Foro !

A las otras chicas las encontrás aquí :

Arena destilada (por el momento) 

y aquí !

Mujeres fantasmas?

Saludos !


----------



## elalfo (Ene 24, 2011)

demasiado ocupadas para entrar en foros?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 24, 2011)

pues felicitaciones lore!! saludos!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> trabajo para Hammer Facer ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡




Qué? Cuánto pagan?


PD.: Eeeeeh....



Es como algún tipo de celos?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2011)

noo solo que es tu trabajo y  no quisiera quitartelo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ aunque leon ya te lo quito 
,

pd:
     en realidad me confundi de buitre ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2011)

Por eso: trabajo de qué?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2011)

de buitre ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2011)

jejeje


Como ya te respondí: los martillos no sirven para andar de buitre; no son un arma de caza... más bien, son una herramienta que sirve para clavar, golpear, demoler, construir, etc....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2011)

pobre mort,,,,, el es el que recibe los castigos de su majestad ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2011)

Oka. Trataré de no olvidarlo y confundirme.... jeje


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 31, 2011)

Este thread si ha dado vueltas desde que lo crearon, empezó como una discusión machista, luego buitreo y terminó en arenero, ha sido cansón pero me leí todo, y la verdad que ya me caen mal algunos, pero bueno, así es la vida, cada quien tiene su opinión y hay que respetar la libertad de expresión.

A la final no supe si llegaron a algo, pero después de todo son sólo teorías, alejadas de la realidad, en mi carrera (ing. eléctrica) he visto una distribución bastante pareja de géneros, siempre hay más hombres pero la diferencia no es grande.

Y por ahí comentaron algo de que en el foro hay muchas ocultas, reconozco que yo era una hasta hace poco. Recuerdo que mi primer post fue criticado por no ser suficiente para otro usuario (que no fue quien preguntó), ¿y qué? en esos tiempos no tenía internet, me conectaba cuando podía y escribía lo que podía, con eso a uno se le quitan las ganas de seguir escribiendo.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 31, 2011)

pues amiga, espero que yo no sea una de esas personas que te caen gordo, jajaja la verdad hoy en dia si hay mas mujeres en esta area, pues la tecnologia ultimamente esta avanzando mucho y atrae a muchas personas de ambos sexos, por lo que ya no es raro ver una mujer ingeniera en electronica.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2011)

si quieren mas chicas en el foro hayque ser simpatico y ofrecer incentivos.

quienes se animan a hacer un almanaque ??? 
para que las chicas que hay traigan a sus amigas??? 

yo no dije un almanaque solo tapados con componentes electronicos !!!!


----------



## Jessy (Ene 31, 2011)

Me gustaria traer amigas lamentablemente en mi carrera si hubo una gran diferencia... solo 2 mujeres y 20 hombres ^^u asi que esta algo dificil; pero si encuentro una chava que se interese le pedire que se registre =)


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2011)

hola jessy , mira , aca no hace falta saber mucho de electronica......o poco , varis lo demuestran .......ni escribir siquiera...miles lo demuestran.

tenes lobos buenos a montones que en verdad se ve que mas que lobos son cachorritos , y si estan en esto son trabajadores.

asi que , casi diria que este foro es un buen lago para que las chicas vayan de pesca.
por que  estos pescaditos se tragan cualquier anzuelo.

un saludo


----------



## Jessy (Ene 31, 2011)

Jejejeje se convertiria sala de charla en red social ^^u; ya algunas chavas fueron de pesca falta ver que sacaron .

Saludos ^^


----------



## rednaxela (Ene 31, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> por que  estos pescaditos se tragan cualquier anzuelo.


Oye fernandob! estos secretos no se revelan .


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 31, 2011)

mmmm rayos!!!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 31, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> asi que , casi diria que este foro es un buen lago para que las chicas vayan de pesca.
> por que  estos pescaditos se tragan cualquier anzuelo.



Jejejeje... Una cosa es segura, hay comentarios que son muy bien atinados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

Obvio , por eso hay pocas mujeres , porque se expusieron , las buitrearon . . . y ya están casaderas jejes


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 31, 2011)

Pero fijate lo que dijo fer...
Se aparenta que las chicas son buitriadas... pero realmente sera asi?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2011)

es un juego .......quien "caza " a quien ???? 
en el que todos/as se divierten.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 31, 2011)

pues a anti parece que lo cazaron, entonces fue buitreado el amigo!


----------



## Jessy (Ene 31, 2011)

Pero el se dejo! XD Asi que muy buitreado no fue


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2011)

Jessy dijo:


> Pero el se dejo! XD Asi que muy buitreado no fue


 
es que es asi la cosa, es un juego en el que el cazador y el cazado lo disfrutan.
una de las mejores cosas de la vida si se hace con respeto .


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 31, 2011)

tu lo has dicho jessy, el se dejo, pues se dejo porque ledomino los encantos de la condeza!! jajajajajajajaja es divertido!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

Por eso , las cervatillas 

 , disimulaban comiendo pastito y se ponían a tiro  jejes

. . .  cazadores cazados . . .


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 31, 2011)

yo no me quejo... jejeje


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 31, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Pero fijate lo que dijo fer...
> Se aparenta que las chicas son buitriadas... pero realmente sera asi?





Wow!!!!! 


ANTI: CREO QUE LO ESTAS COMPRENDIENDO!!!  



Resumen: en un foro donde predomina la presencia masculina... los buitres no parecen ser tanto un problema como, por ejemplo, la presencia de alguna chica muy coqueta o buitre (supongo que se dieron cuenta que lo hombres nos controlamos unos a otros aquí, pero... quién las controla a ellas?).


Fernando: tu tema de ayer, por cierta casualidad, rozó con un tema que yo mismo estaba analizando desde otra perspectiva.


----------



## Jessy (Ene 31, 2011)

Jajajaja  pues dependera mucho hay chavas que si son buitreadas y no les gusta como existiran chavas que deseen este tipo de atención  Lo mejor es fijarse bien antes de caer


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 31, 2011)

(Todavía no entiendo cuál es la ganancia de buitrear a un/a desconocido/a a través de Internet... y ya te lo había dicho, Jessy)


Un buitre.... puede hacer daño a alguna mujer a través del foro?

Más que nada puede incomodarla, ella lo denuncia, y voilà. Problema suspendido.

En cambio: una mujer que incite a los buitres: revoluciona todo esto. Qué se hace? Bajarle los humos y sanseacabó


----------



## Jessy (Feb 2, 2011)

Supongo que para algunos es nada mas por molestar o entrar al juego del buitreo pero si... la parte que dice ¿Mensaje inapropiado? podria ser usado mas seguido jeje


----------



## LeonKennedy (Feb 2, 2011)

mmmmm yo solo quiero ser amigable pero ya me tildaron de buitre! jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2011)

Ummmmm , el buitre es carroñero , mejor ser un condor para aspirar a bellas damiselas


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 2, 2011)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> mmmmm yo solo quiero ser amigable pero ya me tildaron de buitre! jajajaja



Jejeje todo en plan de cuates... pero no has de negar que es divertido tener identidad propia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Jejeje todo en plan de cuates... pero no has de negar que es divertido tener identidad propia.



si es divertido, yo tengo múltiples personalidades ,o sea me divierto  doble juassss


----------



## maritzabm (Feb 2, 2011)

hola soy una mujer y conmigo se rompio el molde, pienso que la sociedad influye en ambos hombres y mujeres .......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2011)

maritzabm dijo:


> hola soy una mujer y conmigo se rompio el molde, pienso que la sociedad influye en ambos hombres y mujeres .......


 

¡ Bienvenida al Foro !

¿ Por que pensás que se rompió el molde ?


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 2, 2011)

Mmmm, creo que buitro tiene trabajo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 3, 2011)

Me llamaban? Jaja, nah... o sí?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

Pero con 1 solo mensaje no la vas a poder MP . . .  salvo que sobornes a Saint Andrius


----------



## LeonKennedy (Feb 5, 2011)

mmmm bienveniada al foro maritzabm


----------



## fernandob (Feb 5, 2011)

hagan el almanaque .
de forosdeelectronica.
lso muchachos en bolas (tapados con algun componente ) .
van a ver como se llena de mujeres..........
casi seguro veteranas todas, pero bueno...............
la ventaja es : algo de sexo y ademas saben cocinar y coser la ropa.........interesante.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 5, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> lso muchachos en bolas (tapados con algun componente ) .
> van a ver como se llena de mujeres..........



No le den ideas a buitro!!!


----------



## DSP (Mar 2, 2011)

Creo que no hay muchas mujeres por su naturaleza. A los hombres nos gusta lo complejo y vemos belleza en ello (como las mismas mujeres) y a ellas les gusta otro tipo de cosas, mas prácticas. Mas a corto plazo.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 2, 2011)

Mmmm. Tan practico como decir... "soy mujer, denme todo?"


----------



## fernandob (Mar 2, 2011)

mira donde terminan.............
si me permiten aca tenemos otro ejemplo de por que es necesario el tema de hacer juicio.
estan haciendo juicio o son pre- juiciosos ???? 



DSP dijo:


> Mas a corto plazo.


o sera "con menos esfuerzo " ?? 
hay hombres tambien asi.......aunque ...si.......no se por que pero en general si.......hay una cuestion de genero.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.




podriamos casi decir : 
por que no hay muchas mujeres en el foro ??

*por que saben que cuando lo dejen no le pueden exigir a andres el 50 %* 
asi que no pierden tiempo en el .


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 3, 2011)

¿Cómo así? por sus descripciones yo debería ser hombre (aquí revisando en la partida de nacimiento dice niña), o en la repartición me tocó un cerebro de hombre, como me dijo una amiga al ver la dificultad que tengo para hacer varias cosas a la vez (virtud propia de las mujeres ) 

La verdad no me gustan las cosas de poco esfuerzo como dice fernandob, me aburren con facilidad, aunque me gustaría que fuera más sencillo cocinar . Recuerdo que en una ocasión, en la cátedra de laboratorios de circuitos, me tocó trabajar con dos muchachos, y ellos hacían todo y no me dejaban hacer nada, eso me ponía :enfadado:, así que le pedí la profesora que me cambiara de grupo, me asignó con un muchacho que no hacía nada y casi no iba, y yo feliz de hacer todo sola , así se aprende más.

PD: los dejo con sus teorías carentes de fundamentos, me voy a comprar maquillaje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 3, 2011)

pero en la foto de tu nick tienes bigotes,tu cerebro es de hombre,y según nuestra teoría si sos un hombre¡¡¡¡¡
chiste chiste tranquilaaaaa tranquilaaaa


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 3, 2011)

mi foto de perfil es un Hello Kitty - Tux, y como sabrá su majestad alias el chamuscador de gatos, ellos tienen bigotes


----------



## fernandob (Mar 3, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> ¿Cómo así? por sus descripciones yo debería ser hombre (aquí revisando en la partida de nacimiento dice niña), o en la repartición me tocó un cerebro de hombre, como me dijo una amiga al ver la dificultad que tengo para hacer varias cosas a la vez (virtud propia de las mujeres )
> 
> La verdad no me gustan las cosas de poco esfuerzo como dice fernandob, me aburren con facilidad, aunque me gustaría que fuera más sencillo cocinar . Recuerdo que en una ocasión, en la cátedra de laboratorios de circuitos, me tocó trabajar con dos muchachos, y ellos hacían todo y no me dejaban hacer nada, eso me ponía :enfadado:, así que le pedí la profesora que me cambiara de grupo, me asignó con un muchacho que no hacía nada y casi no iba, y yo feliz de hacer todo sola , así se aprende más.
> 
> PD: los dejo con sus teorías carentes de fundamentos, me voy a comprar maquillaje


 

escuchame pedazo de "bombon" (aunque no te conozca).

aunque la mayoria de las mujeres se comporten de determinada manera hay mujeres y mujeres.

lo normal son xcxcvxvxv mujeres, seran lo normal, pero eso no quiere decir que sean lo mas eficientes:
mujeres que atraen con su belleza o con ser "faciles" , que enganchan a un hombre por que esta mejor economicamente que ellas hasta casarse y quedar embarazadas......luego de un tiempo .......chau.
si trabajaban dejan de hacerlo.
o posiblemente "inventen" peleas para divorciarse.

hasta hay locas (y no pocas ) que acusan al marido , al señor que confio en ellas de que las golpea o a los hijos (siendo mentira) .
ahora hasta hay algunas locas que se prenden fuego de bronca para acusar al mardido.

en fin.........si vos sos mujer SE MUJER pero de verdad , asi como sos, es mas, primero se persona.
aunque veas a mil mujeres siendo inutiles si vos sabes que podes ser MEJOR selo.

hay una piba...ya debe tener unos 30 años.....cuando mi mujer 15 años mayor comenzo a estudiar para maestra conocio a esta piba...una nena que recien terminaba la secundaria, y se anoto para estudiar maestra.
a la mañana iba a las clases de maestra y a la tarde clases de psicopedagoga.
3 o 4 años despues era una pendeja de 22 años con titulo de maestra y psicopedagoga.

hoy vive tranquila, tiene un buen trabajo.

mientras sus amigas paja y paja, buscando a un tipo que las mantenga o estudiando carreras que sabian que no terminarian por que solo estaban haciendo "tiempo" a ver si se les ocurria algo.
por que luego de terminar la secundaria es un bajon.....ya sos grande para que tus papis te sigan manteniendo de pura paja.
si te siguen manteniendo tenes que "honrar " el esfuerzo de tus viejos estudiand algo DE VERDAD.........y luego ??? 

yo.......si tuviese 28 años de nuevo y estoy solo buscaria a esa piba, es linda, ...ni te das vuelta en la calle, no es tan linda........esta lleno la calle de mujeres mujeres. buenas tetas , buen culo, piernas lindas ........carita para comersela, gestos de gata ...........
un festin para la cama un mes , o 2 3 .........pero no años y menso una vida.



si vos sos una persona de verdad, una mujer de verdad ........tu unico problema es encontrar en este mundo a un hombre lo bastante piola para valorar eso.
por que lo reconozco: si esta lleno de boluditas es por que esta tambien lleno de boluditos.


segui en la tuya sp_27 no te vas a arrepentir, vas a vivir tranquila y a sentir el orgullo de no ser una inutil y tener que vivir cagando a quien te ama .


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 4, 2011)

Agradezco tus palabras fernandob, te he leído bastante, y por lo visto has tenido malas experiencia en cuanto a mujeres, por las cosas que he visto que comentas, pero es verdad lo que dices, así como hay mujeres locas, aprovechadoras y demás hierbas, hay tipos también, en este mundo hay de todo, y poner a todos en un saco de papas es negar que todos somos diferentes, en resumen hay muchos prejuicios que he leído de varios y la verdad están mal, espero que se den cuenta de eso así como veo que tu lo has hecho.

PD:  gracias por lo de "bombon" aunque sé que no lo merezco


----------



## fernandob (Mar 5, 2011)

hola, "experiencias " pocas tuve, me "atraparon" pronto y no me dejan escapar .
pero me gusta charlar y escuchar y me asombro  de las cosas que escucho y veo.
por eso cuando distingo algo parecido a un diamante entre el carbon lo digo .

y lo de bombon , no solo depende de la forma , contextura y presentacion de dicha golosina.........sino tambien de el gusto y paladar de el comensal.

hay bombones (ya que vamos a esa comparacion sigamos con ella) que te dan un placer inmenso cuando los estas degustando .........pero luego una noche de dolor de panza increible.

con la gente es igual:
una pareja es dos.
uno que valga y el otro que sepa valorar.
si bien es linda una noche con una mina espectacular (para un hombre) mejor aun es levantarse a la mañana y poder desayunar con esa persona teniendo una charla interesante y no descubrir que es tan lida como estupida.

y con los hombres supongo se da igual.
(supongo no .......por que hay cada uno .. que  a veces da verguenza ...)


----------



## Jessy (Mar 6, 2011)

Jejeje para el tema da mucho de que hablar por que asi como no todos los hombres son iguales; no todas las mujeres somos iguales. Y es gracias a esas diferencias que hay mujeres en el foro... pocas pero hay


----------



## memowwe (Abr 25, 2011)

pues, creo que es la forma de educacion (??), (jaja algo  difil de explicar) influye muchisimo su comunidad , la sociedad donde crecen, la compañia que tiene desde  pequeñas. eso que decian antes  "las  niñas con las  niñas" yo me di cuenta, cuando  estaba en carrera, que las compañeras eran  buenas  para memorizar cosas, pero cuando  se les  ponia  un problema de  logica (PLC, micros, progrmacion) batallaban demaciado. jeje


----------



## rosbuitre (May 5, 2011)

Estimados
El tema es que por lo que veo hay pocas mujeres en el mundo de la electrónica.
Soy docente en una tecnicatura universitaria en la UNR (Universidad Nacional de Rosario), la carrera es técnico universitario en sistemas electrónicos, en 14 años que tengo como docente con un promedio de 25 alumnos por año he tenido a lo sumo 4 mujeres, así que aprox sobre  350 alumnos, solo 4 son mujeres un poco mas del 1%.

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## sp_27 (May 5, 2011)

Pues yo estudio ing electrica y la cosa va mas pareja, yo diria que el 35-40% son mujeres.
Cuando estudié ing en computacion, tambien era similar la proporción.


----------



## DSP (May 5, 2011)

Hace tiempo que no entraba a este tema y ahora que vuelvo a entrar me doy cuenta que no me di a entender bien, no es prejuicio, yo opino que, *en general*, las mujeres nos ganan en cosas menos complejas, por ejemplo conosco muchas mujeres que tienen una gran habilidad para hacer cuentas mentales muy rapido, tambien hay muchos hombres que lo hacen pero en lo personal conosco mas mujeres que tienen esa habilidad. A su vez veo muy pocas mujeres con las ganas de involucrarse en cosas mas complejas, (digamos por ejemplo geometria analitica, para no salir del área) y no porque no puedan hacerlo, simplemente no les llama la atención. ¿porque? imagino que debe ser porque desde la estructura de su cerebro, sus neuronas y razones mas biologicas así se predisponen.

Es por ejemplo, observando a las niñas y niños, cuando hay un bebé cerca, ¿quien creen que se acercará primero a verlo o a cargarlo?. Me a tocado ver muchas veces que son las niñas quienes, quizas por instinto maternal, se acercan a verlo a hablarle o a cargarlo.

Es verdad que no todo es negro o blanco, hay de todo. Pero hay que aceptar que hay ciertas actitudes o aptitudes que predominan en las mujeres y otras en los hombres. No digo defectos o virtudes, solo diferencias


----------



## yohis960 (May 8, 2011)

Otra mujer presente...tienen razón...a la mayoría de mujeres no les gusta la electrónica, pero a mi me gusta mucho!! y en este mundo veo cómo aún hombres se asombran con eso, sé que las mujeres en muchos campos no podemos hacer lo que hacen los hombres y viceversa, cada uno tiene sus propias capacidades y no somos superhumanos para hacerlo todo....sólo espero que se acaben las diferencias de género y que más bn entre todos colaboremos para aprender, enseñar, etc. En vez de mirar el género :S...Dios los bendiga a todos ;D


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 9, 2011)

yo no me asombro???nomas que las mujeres electronicas tienen bigotes¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2011)

Yohis960 , el Emperador Real del Foro habla "Argentino".

Aqui decimos que la esposa de nuestro mejor amigo tiene bigotes ¿se entiende ? 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (May 9, 2011)

la esposa de un amigo es fea ,  no se mira.............no se toca..........no se sueña..........no se tienen fotos de ella sacadas de el facebook ........

a menos que tengas ya antedecentes psicologicos que te excusen, y eso..............si ya tenes mas de 40 y vivis en capital es solo un tramite ..pss:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2011)

Que es nueva la chica , Fernandob . . . no le escribas contrato con letra chica


----------



## Darzeck (May 9, 2011)

Jaja! ¿A quien se le ocurrió la pregunta? 


Teniendo en cuenta la opinión de ellas, dicen que por que hay muchos hombres en el foro y eso intimida! 

Quizá, y más de mi opinión, el trabajo que se lleva a cabo les desespera...
[Lo digo por mi novia] ella de plano cambió de carrera.


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2011)

LA REALIDAD es una sola.
EDUCACION eso es lo que condiciona a todos los seres humanos, ademas de una predisposicion natural.

La mayoria de las mujeres son "hembras" que tendran hijos (ojo, lo de hembras con todo respeto y es para mostrar el punto ) y desde hace millones de años en sus genes esta el papel de cuidar a lso hijos y criarlos, buscar al macho adecuado que se ocupe de proveerle seguridad y recursos.
el macho como saben es el complemento en la naturaleza.

por otro lado, la mayoria de las mujeres son mujeres y ven la TV y van al colegio de chicas y entonces absorven la educacion que se les imparte , de igual modo que el hombre pero con distinta educacion.
si ustedes observan las novelas y programillos que se dan en la TV hoy dia , pero no con una vision relajada ni de solo distraerse, sino que con una vision un poco mas educativa veran que HORROR !!!!!!!!!!!! QUE MIERDA DE EDUCATIVA ES ESO ! ????? 

y cuando un amigo les cuenta que un dia cuando estaba en la mesa con su hija de 10 años y 4 amiguitas de el colegio , el solo merendando y ESCUCHANDO y cuando una pregunta que es lo que querrian ser cuando sean grandes varias responden :
botinera .

ahi se te caen las fichas todas y ves la influencia de los medios que no solo estan para distraer.
y toda la educacion que intentas darles en casa te das cuenta que compite contra un gigante camuflageado en tu sociedad.



asi que .................diganme :
el trabajo de electronicos deja buena $$$$$$$$
si la respuesta es NO ya saben por que no hay muchas mujeres buscando a un electronico.
el trabajo y el estudio de electronicos es facil ??
el estudio y el trabajo de electronicos te hace famoso?? te hace un trepador, ganador o piola de novela ??? 


igual, no teman, nadie quedara solo, hay tantas mujeres como hombres en el mundo y se hizo una ley que prohibe la poligamia, asi que cada mujer busca a un hombre y hay otras cuestiones que las apuran.
asi que no se iran todas atras de un jugador de futbol como si fuese un jeque arabe con mil esposas y uno quedara solo.

ademas, por suerte hay mujeres que se despegan de este asunto que mencione, LA EDUCACION como dije pesa y algunos padres se esfuerzan .

ademas, mirenlo por el lado bueno, la mujer que va en busca solo de estos valores que enseñan en la TV les aseguro que son un fracaso para ellas mismas y para sus parejas, en verdad para todo lo que tienen cerca.
como asi tambien los hombres que van en busca de cosas que no son las que simplemente se prometen cuando estan de novios o cuando se casan. 

un saludo cheeee........


----------



## sp_27 (May 10, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> y cuando un amigo les cuenta que un dia cuando estaba en la mesa con su hija de 10 años y 4 amiguitas de el colegio , el solo merendando y ESCUCHANDO y cuando una pregunta que es lo que querrian ser cuando sean grandes varias responden :
> *botinera* .


 ¿y eso qué es?


fernandob dijo:


> el trabajo de electronicos deja buena $$$$$$$$
> si la respuesta es NO ya saben por que no hay muchas mujeres buscando a un electronico.
> el trabajo y el estudio de electronicos es facil ??
> el estudio y el trabajo de electronicos te hace famoso?? te hace un trepador, ganador o piola de novela ???


 no se si dejará buena $$$$, pero de que tiene mucho campo eso no hay duda


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 10, 2011)

botinera es la chica o muchacha que se casa o intenta seducir a un jugador de fulbol millonario ,aca en argentinas son las vedetongas o chicas de la tv que muestras sus partes las que se dedican a ser botineras


----------



## sp_27 (May 10, 2011)

si, mejor no pregunto, me quedo con la duda, en fin, no es tan importante


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2011)

agronomia tiene mucho campo


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2011)

No se como sera en tu pais SP_27 pero aqui si te sabes manejar la electrónica deja mucho dinero, todo depende de cada uno, pero la realidad es que si se hacen bien las cosas y se tiene continuidad, responsabilidad, es un negocio lucrativo en un campo muy amplio....
aqui en mi ciudad conozco varias ingenieras que se desenvuelven muy bien y han logrado muy buen estatus ecónomico, otras que son técnicas tambén...., e incluso otras que tienen técnicos, a su cargo una de ellas es una ex tenista, que hoy regentea un service que tiene una buena cantidad de técnicos trabajando, muy respetada en el ambiente.....


Si tu eres tan inteligente y perpicaz y tienes la sagasidad que te he visto te auguro un muy buen futuro....

En tu caso tu no buscaras un hombre con dinero la cosa sera al revés asi que cuidate de los buitres


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 10, 2011)

la sp tiene una silla para eso amigo panda,es muy orgullosa profecional y profesora ,demas yerbas,ella si que es todo un ''hombre'' y no necesita de nosotros,se vale por si misma y como¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¿


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2011)

Eso se llama una mujer de carácter a ti teharia falta halgo asi amigo lemur que doña lemur esta sindo demasiado tierna contigo jejejeeje

ahhh y no te encabrones ya que no puedes ni enojarte ni reirte por tu cara jejejeeje

Eso me recuerda una frase que escuche cuando niño en una pelicula mexicana y es la siguiente "No me hagas reir que tengo el labio partido...."


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 10, 2011)

doña lemur no es tierna ,es que solo me comprende o sera que es porque solo me ama y me aguanta todo,,,de alguna u otra forma y no se como la tengo cautivada,
me aguanta todos mis animalitos,hasta me dio permiso para traer un hormiguero a casa ¡¡¡le quiero cambiar su carro por un camello y no me dice nada ¡¡¡¡haaa eso si que es amar a su majestad¡¡¡¡
PD:
    el dia que tenga el camello en la puerta de casa ay si va a patalear por su carro jajajaj


----------



## sp_27 (May 10, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> agronomia tiene mucho campo





pandacba dijo:


> No se como sera en tu pais SP_27 pero aqui si te  sabes manejar la electrónica deja mucho dinero, todo depende de cada  uno, pero la realidad es que si se hacen bien las cosas y se tiene  continuidad, responsabilidad, es un negocio lucrativo en un campo muy  amplio....
> aqui en mi ciudad conozco varias ingenieras que se desenvuelven muy bien  y han logrado muy buen estatus ecónomico, otras que son técnicas  tambén...., e incluso otras que tienen técnicos, a su cargo una de ellas  es una ex tenista, que hoy regentea un service que tiene una buena  cantidad de técnicos trabajando, muy respetada en el ambiente.....
> 
> 
> ...


 La verdad cualquier cosa a la que  uno se dedique, si lo hace con gusto y lo hace bien, por supuesto que es  lucrativo. Y por lo de los buitres, pues me he encontrado con cada  pretendiente que la verdad pienso lo mismo que tú, auguro mal futuro  (futuro matenido), quizá por eso soy renuente al matricidio, perdón,  matrimonio , por cierto, gracias por los buenos deseos 


el-rey-julien dijo:


> la sp tiene una silla para eso amigo  panda,es muy orgullosa profecional y profesora ,demas yerbas,*ella si que  es todo un ''hombre'' *y no necesita de nosotros,se vale por si misma y  como¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¿


 eso sonó un poquito feo, pero me imagino que te refieres por lo independiente


el-rey-julien dijo:


> doña lemur no es tierna ,es que solo me  comprende o sera que es porque solo me ama y me aguanta todo,,,de alguna  u otra forma y no se como la tengo cautivada,
> me aguanta todos mis animalitos,hasta me dio permiso para traer un  hormiguero a casa ¡¡¡le quiero cambiar su carro por un camello y no me  dice nada ¡¡¡¡haaa eso si que es amar a su majestad¡¡¡¡
> PD:
> el dia que tenga el camello en la puerta de casa ay si va a patalear por su carro jajajaj


si consigues el camello no te lo vallas a comer!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 10, 2011)

si lo que dije no es feo es un alago,es = a mujer indenpdiente que no necesita ningun varon para realizarce
el camello ni loco me lo como¡¡¡¡¡ese dia voy a ser el hombre mas feliz de la tierra¡¡¡¡¡¡y bamos a ir a pasear,le voy a dar 300 litros de agua,le comprare arena ,,,y hasta le voy a dar un beso en la trompa ¡¡¡¡¡,voy a recorrer 1300 kilometros con mi camello e ir a mi tierra,como que no le va guta el frio al camello,pero en el desierto por las noches hace mucho frio,haaa ya estoy soñando con mi camello,
PD:
     encerio lo digo quiero un camello


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2011)

A las mujeres les gusta la electrónica , por ejemplo :

La llave dactilar de la Ferrari . . . El televisor de 158 pulgadas . . .  Las lectoras de tarjeta de crédito . . . . .


----------



## sp_27 (May 10, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si lo que dije no es feo es un alago,es = a mujer indenpdiente que no necesita ningun varon para realizarce
> el camello ni loco me lo como¡¡¡¡¡ese dia voy a ser el hombre mas feliz de la tierra¡¡¡¡¡¡y bamos a ir a pasear,le voy a dar 300 litros de agua,le comprare arena ,,,y hasta le voy a dar un beso en la trompa ¡¡¡¡¡,voy a recorrer 1300 kilometros con mi camello e ir a mi tierra,como que no le va guta el frio al camello,pero en el desierto por las noches hace mucho frio,haaa ya estoy soñando con mi camello,
> PD:
> encerio lo digo quiero un camello


  por lo que veo la reina lemur no debe preocuparse por otra mujer, sino por un camello 

PD: esto se está volviendo offtopic


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2011)

Che Sr. Don Rey , hace 20 años un loco de la colina (cerebro) quizo traer unos camellos para vender viajecitos turísticos por las playas de Pinamar y no lo dejaron por "antihigiénico"

EDITO: che Sp , mejor que se empiece a preocupar si es camella y empieza a los besos en la trompa ¿no?

RE EDITO  : hay pocas mujeres porque los hombres prefieren camellas  ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 10, 2011)

por el camello y la ardilla,en realidad si alguna mujer me regala un camello yo me caso con ella ,nomas que nadie tiene un camello para mi



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Che Sr. Don Rey , hace 20 años un loco de la colina (cerebro) quizo traer unos camellos para vender viajecitos turísticos por las playas de Pinamar y no lo dejaron por "anthigiénico"



y donde estan esos camellos????si voy por pinamar los encuentro por ay??



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Che Sr. Don Rey , hace 20 años un loco de la colina (cerebro) quizo traer unos camellos para vender viajecitos turísticos por las playas de Pinamar y no lo dejaron por "anthigiénico"
> 
> EDITO: che Sp , mejor que se empiece a preocupar si es camella y empieza a los besos en la trompa ¿no?



sii esos ojazos con esas pestañas ¡¡¡¡¡¡ bien preparados para la arena ,,que pestañas¡¡


----------



## sp_27 (May 10, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> EDITO: che Sp , mejor que se empiece a preocupar si es camella y empieza a los besos en la trompa ¿no?
> 
> RE EDITO  : hay pocas mujeres porque los hombres prefieren camellas  ?


No, si es camella al menos es hembra, si es camello es peor la cosa   


el-rey-julien dijo:


> por el camello y la ardilla,en realidad si  alguna mujer me regala un camello yo me caso con ella ,nomas que nadie  tiene un camello para mi


Entonces si le regalan un camello se va a convertir en árabe?


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2011)

ukyy te pusiste solo en el lugar exacto para que te tiren con todo y con un cartelito encima.....
si tu ofreces casarte con la mujer que te regale el camello, ya estas en problemas porqeu ya has declarado que exsite doña lemur............ tu e mort!!!!

por otro lado si no te quieren regalar un camello no se quieen casar contigo...... sorry esta al horno con papas,,,,


----------

